# DURBAN | Oceans Umhlanga | 25 fl | 28 fl x2 | U/C



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

New development in uMhlanga, a beach suburb of Durban, South Africa.

It includes:

A luxury retail mall of 33,000m2
A 206 key 5 star Radisson Blu hotel
444 residential apartments - 95% sold out

Work is currently underway on site after setting a one day sales record of over R1,5billion in sales on launch day in April.

The developers website is: www.oceans-umhlanga.com



















*Hotel component*




























Retail interior


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Excavation is well underway


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Gives context of how close this development is to the Pearl Sky development in front on the ocean side.


----------

